

What are best ways to find hacker+business co-founders in the Silicon Valley? - rajan_chandi


======
gdhillon
For which business chatwindow or hireplug? What is your background? Try here
on HN, attend seminar's and hackathons etc.

~~~
rajan_chandi
for cezer - www.cezer.co

~~~
gdhillon
How is this different from google hangout?

